# video game addiction



## occamsrazor (Jun 18, 2009)

What do you guys think about video game addiction. It's not in the DSM yet as a formal disorder, but they are making a push to put it in the next one. Do you think you really can be addicted to video games?

Sometimes I think I might be. The last time I had a job, I got so addicted to playing Socom online that I started skipping work and eventually just stopped showing up at all. But then again, Video games were probably just kind of a symptom of the bigger problem of my SA. I am so uncomfortable and awkward in the real world that I would rather spend all my time in a digital world.

Anyway, whether video game addiction is a real disorder or just a symptom of bigger problems, there has to be a pretty high correlation with SA, they fit pretty well together. 

Do you think too much time spent playing video games as a kid can take away from normal social development and lead to SA or other social problems?


----------



## Arbor (Jun 17, 2009)

When I was a kid I played video games a lot but I also had a lot of friends, I don't think I missed out on social development during that time from it. It only catered to my imagination.

In my teens, however, it had a different purpose. I was addicted and it wasn't for fun, I needed them as an escape. In the summer I'd play Diablo 2 for 12 hours sometimes. If I don't play a game for a long time, depression will get worse. It's the best escapism; immersing yourself in a place where all hard work will pay off - you'll always be rewarded if you work at something. That's what gets you. The feeling of accomplishment in an environment without confusion and the certainty of success.

It's much different in reality where there aren't definite rules, and you can try your best and still fail.


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

Arbor said:


> When I was a kid I played video games a lot but I also had a lot of friends, I don't think I missed out on social development during that time from it. It only catered to my imagination.
> 
> In my teens, however, it had a different purpose. I was addicted and it wasn't for fun, I needed them as an escape. In the summer I'd play Diablo 2 for 12 hours sometimes. If I don't play a game for a long time, depression will get worse. It's the best escapism; immersing yourself in a place where all hard work will pay off - you'll always be rewarded if you work at something. That's what gets you. The feeling of accomplishment in an environment without confusion and the certainty of success.
> 
> It's much different in reality where there aren't definite rules, and you can try your best and still fail.


Couldn't agree more. I too had tons of friends in middle school but I often avoided hanging out in order to play games. So yes I definitely think video game addiction should be added to dsm-5.


----------



## occamsrazor (Jun 18, 2009)

:lol Yeah, I used to leave high school during lunch and come home and play Diablo for the rest of the day. That game was super addicting.



Arbor said:


> It's the best escapism; immersing yourself in a place where all hard work will pay off - you'll always be rewarded if you work at something. That's what gets you. The feeling of accomplishment in an environment without confusion and the certainty of success.


This is the same way in which other addictive behaviors take hold of people, by manipulating the work/reward system of the brain. Like the compulsion to keep gambling to get the reward from winning, or to keep popping pills, etc.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'd say I was extremely addicted to World of Warcraft for all of my highschool life, up until the past 6 months. It really messed up my chance of having relationships, except with my best buddy who was addicted alongside me. Then when my buddy moved on to better things, I was left behind and I basically overloaded on that game for the last 1 year I played it. 

I just came to a point where I deleted it off my computer and literally burned all the cd's just so I wouldn't have immediate ways to play again. I haven't played in 6 months, but every couple days I still check my guilds website for a cpl minutes. I know it's said, but it gives me some relief without going out and buying the game.


----------



## SeekingHappiness (Dec 14, 2009)

I think i had an addiction to starcraft, even though my dad was very strict on me playing games (he would limit my computer time to 1 hour a day) I would always find ways to unlock the computer/find the mouse and keyboard and play when he wasn't home or around. there were times when I would play for 10 hours straight stopping only to get something to eat then continuing to play throughout the night. However during this time I did not have SA and actively participated in high school sports and hangout with friends. 

now I just play computer games once a while just to pass time.


----------



## xJoshx (Apr 29, 2010)

I personally never was really social from a young age anyway, maybe go out on average to friends places every month or 2. Video games didn't really change a thing, if anything I think my social skills improved slightly (Voice communication), since I would avoid using the phone lol

Though, I think Video game addiction could be related with OCD + SAD.


----------



## Xeros (Oct 19, 2006)

Video games probably kept me from having a social life in High School. I skipped everything to play video games.

Although, I'm guessing if video games weren't around I would have found something else to excuse myself from going out.


----------



## BarelyPaula (May 4, 2010)

*Not sure*

I am addicted to World of Warcraft but I'm almost positive it's because on WoW, I am not the mess I am in real life. On WoW I am somebody with an opinion and I'm not afraid to express it. In RL I keep my mouth shut. On WoW I am popular and I am respected. In RL, not so much. BUT the only reason I play WOW so much is because I have had so many bad experiences in real life ---yes, it is an escape and at the age of 43, I don't feel that it's a detrimental one. There hasn't been a time in my life when I haven't thought about my anxiety EXCEPT when I am playing WoW (and spending time with my much beloved horse). I haven't given up trying to manage my anxiety, though. Plus, with WoW, I do feel a bit more confident because I get so angry with players who have poor attitudes and constantly criticize others, that I can't resist telling them about it (but in a positive way--lol). Also, there is lots of social interaction in the game and many times, entire families play. I have made more friends on WoW than I ever have in real life AND I've continued many of those friendships outside of the game.

Certainly I'm not advocating playing a game over face to face interactions with others, but I am saying that there are also good aspects of video gaming. Just like anything else, moderation is the key.

(If logging off is a problem, one can always have someone s/he trusts, go in and turn on parental controls so that play time is limited.)

:b :clap :idea


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

occamsrazor said:


> :lol Yeah, I used to leave high school during lunch and come home and play Diablo for the rest of the day. That game was super addicting.


It will happen again when Diablo 3 comes out. You know it


----------



## TurningPoint (Jan 27, 2010)

The argument can be made that video games are a means of entertainment and shouldn't be made out to be as an activity that is an addiction as much as say another sport or media. 

However, the intrigue of creating an online persona to mimic yourself or creating a new self can definitely be seen as a way as coping with social anxiety disorders.

I do think that it is an addiction, and an addiction that very social people can have. It's doesn't have to correlate with social anxiety though. I definitely do believe people can get addicted (I know from experience), but I wouldn't go so far to say it's a formal disorder.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

I spend a lot of time playing video games but i think it's because of sa.

Maybe this kid has an addiction but he probably has deeper problems 
http://www.news.com.au/technology/b...puter-games/story-e6frfro0-1225853471820?=rss


----------



## immortal80 (Feb 25, 2009)

Were said:


> I spend a lot of time playing video games but i think it's because of sa.


i haven't been addicted to a game for quite a while, but i was for many years. i definitely agree that it had something to do with S.A. first, online games allowed you to meet (even if briefly) other people that had the same interest as you, and also, the games allowed you to keep your mind off of reality issues that you don't want to deal with. it really was an escape for me. but i always felt miserable after having a really long gaming session. like i had wasted the day, felt pathetic, etc. it seemed to all hit at once and the remaining hours i was awake, i would feel like sh*t.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Thousands of hours on guild wars, then thousands of hours on warcraft after that. I don't know about addiction, it does become like you have a hard impulse to play. But I think alot of people turn to mmo's (especially) or other games when their life is in **** as an escape. Or they play so much because they like it and whether intentional or not there are psychological aspects in place, achieving something etc - and their life then turns to **** because before you know it it's 2 or 3 years later and you've lost all your social connections. Addiction? Maybe, but I wouldn't categorise it in the same class as drug addiction or anything like that.

I quit because I was bored of the game and genuinely found it stressful, I couldn't be arsed wipeing constantly because people love to work against each other and all of the trolls, the general attitude of WoW players. When a _game_ is a stress that's when you know it's not doing you any good.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

But to add to that, I genuinely didn't find it hard to quit in all honesty, and I really was playing a lot over several years. Guild master, constant raiding, 100k+ gold. I thought I would find it very hard. I couldn't care less. So I think it's over rated. I think it's more people play because they are so bored and have nothing to do with themselves a lot of the time.

That said I probably will go back or at least to other MMO's in the future but only after I get a full time job. I don't do much else socially, but I don't want to sit and play WoW all day and feel lazy like I'm doing nothing with myself. I won't let it take over my social life. 

I don't want to sound naive but I think they can be helpful too. For example, It suites me spending £9 a month and killing a load of time when I'm not going out anyway. So long as I'm working and making money. I think that's a great thing and no guilt.


----------



## occamsrazor (Jun 18, 2009)

Here are the criteria for an addiction that is already in the DSM, gambling. From some of the things I've heard from people over the years, I've highlighted the ones that I think crossover to gaming

*1. Preoccupation. The subject has frequent thoughts about gambling experiences, whether past, future, or fantasy.*

*2. Tolerance. As with drug tolerance, the subject requires larger or more frequent wagers* _(or longer playing time in gaming)_* to experience the same "rush".*

*3. Withdrawal. Restlessness or irritability associated with attempts to cease or reduce gambling.*

*4. Escape. The subject gambles to improve mood or escape problems.*

5. Chasing. The subject tries to win back gambling losses with more gambling.

*6. Lying. The subject tries to hide the extent of his or her gambling by lying to family, friends, or therapists.*

*7. Loss of control. The subject has unsuccessfully attempted to reduce gambling.*

8. Illegal acts. The subject has broken the law in order to obtain gambling money or recover gambling losses.

*9. Risked significant relationship. The subject gambles despite risking or losing a relationship, job, or other significant opportunity.*

10. Bailout. The subject turns to family, friends, or another third party for financial assistance as a result of gambling.

*11. Biological Bases. The subject has a lack of norepinephrine.* _(I don't know for sure but this definitely could be true for gaming)_

There is a lot of similarity there that points to the psychologically addicting quality of video games. From what I've heard from people before and here, the one about significant relationships being sacrificed seems to be the one that affects people the most.

And I could even see a case being made for a physical dependence, using games to get an adrenaline rush for people who have naturally low norepinephrine levels. I know for me at least, video games have been one of the most effective and consistent mood-elevating substances I've ever used.


----------



## occamsrazor (Jun 18, 2009)

BarelyPaula said:


> I am addicted to World of Warcraft but I'm almost positive it's because on WoW, I am not the mess I am in real life. On WoW I am somebody with an opinion and I'm not afraid to express it. In RL I keep my mouth shut. On WoW I am popular and I am respected. In RL, not so much. BUT the only reason I play WOW so much is because I have had so many bad experiences in real life ---yes, it is an escape and at the age of 43, I don't feel that it's a detrimental one. There hasn't been a time in my life when I haven't thought about my anxiety EXCEPT when I am playing WoW (and spending time with my much beloved horse). I haven't given up trying to manage my anxiety, though. Plus, with WoW, I do feel a bit more confident because I get so angry with players who have poor attitudes and constantly criticize others, that I can't resist telling them about it (but in a positive way--lol). Also, there is lots of social interaction in the game and many times, entire families play. I have made more friends on WoW than I ever have in real life AND I've continued many of those friendships outside of the game.
> 
> Certainly I'm not advocating playing a game over face to face interactions with others, but I am saying that there are also good aspects of video gaming. Just like anything else, moderation is the key.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that is a good point. Just because something is addictive doesn't make it a bad thing. Just like alcoholism, there's nothing evil about alcohol, it's just your relationship with it that can be harmful.

Everybody needs a little escapism now and then, a place where they can be all the things that life prevents them from being.


----------



## bibi12 (Jul 1, 2010)

I am of the opinion that it is possible to be addicted to video games but I also think that this is just a part of big problem. I am not quite sure if changing the online gambling law would help to prevent people from getting addicted because they are not only playing online. Actually it is not possible to prohibit computer games and besides this I don't think that would help because as I said being addicted to computer games is just a little part of the problem.


----------



## Pr0n (May 20, 2010)

I enjoy video games. It's a hobby just like any other. Nothing wrong about it if done in moderation.


----------



## Sadaiyappan (Jun 20, 2009)

Video games can mess up your life but it's not a real addiction. Look at this slashdot article: http://games.slashdot.org/story/08/...ion-Patients-Not-Addicted?art_pos=8&art_pos=8


----------



## MagusAnima (Mar 4, 2010)

Well you know, when a video game is better than real life, and when you play it you actually feel like you're powerful and important, it's pretty easy to prefer it to real life, where you just feel weak and useless.


Ahh... I wish my life were a video game. *sighs*


----------



## loonytoon (May 14, 2010)

I wasted a ton of time on a certain online game last year. I don't think I was addicted as much as obsessed with it... I got really mentally involved in making my character as strong as possible. I ended up cheating to get stronger and got banned for it, and the day I got banned was a very happy one for me, because I actually was hating the game and the negative emotions it made me feel.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

MagusAnima said:


> Ahh... I wish my life were a video game. *sighs*


Indeed.

I'd excel at life then.
Make a mistake, no problem. Just reload your last save.
If you're dieing you can just eat something and return to full health.
Can't sleep? Just log off.
Never run out of bag space.
Is it all getting too much? Just go afk a while.
and there's generally a happy ending.


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

Yet oddly, while the article says that 90% are not addicted, that means the other 10% are. Also, this is the opinion of one clinic. If anything, the article suggests to me that there could be Comorbidity between gaming addiction and social anxiety.



> 8. Illegal acts. The subject has broken the law in order to obtain gambling money or recover gambling losses.


Gamers download illegal copies of new games all the time.


----------



## BeatingSAwithastick (Jan 6, 2009)

For me it's hard to say whether it is an addiction or a coping method for dealing with S.A.

I tend to think it is the latter. If I wasn't always anxious in social situations, I'd probably only game socially, with perhaps a bit of self indulgences in RPGs.


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

Well, alcohol is a "coping mechanism for SA" but it's an addiction, so I don't see why the same can't apply here.


----------



## jlotz123 (Dec 11, 2009)

I used to be obsessed with gaming, but now it's slowly drifting away. Games are not as fun as they once were for me, I play a game for a few days and i'm already bored. 

The only game I continue to play is MW2, I always find new ways to annoy people.


----------



## Jimminy_Billy_Bob (Nov 26, 2008)

I think in some cases MMO's exacerbate our mental disorder. We may feel like we are achieving something online but as with any addiction you have to keep feeding it and end up feeling empty and more depressed/disinterested in other aspects of your life when not online.

I played World of warcraft for about a year, and got real good at it, but was addicted. Then I deleted it and all other games on my computer and feel so much better being rid of them. I guess when I get other aspects of my life in order I play play games casually in hte future just for some enjoyment, the way they are meant to be played.


----------



## ohm (May 2, 2012)

I think video game addiction is just as real as computer or texting addictions... it's just a way to cope with being afraid of irl situations.


----------



## tonio09 (Dec 28, 2012)

I think video games cause social anxiety by changing brain chemistry and inhibiting certain brain functions.


----------



## CitizenBell (Sep 18, 2010)

I use it as a form of procrastination. I wouldn't feel any physical withdrawals if I didn't have it. I think it can and is a very real thing though.

If achievements popped up in real life I'd be the fittest, most successful person around! 
Run 10 mile - 25G
Eat healthily for a month - 50G
Beat SA - 10000000000000000000000000000000G


----------



## CW1985 (Jan 6, 2013)

I've been playing video games for about 20 years, and I'd say I have had times where I've been addicted.

I'd also say I had OCD over the Pro Evolution Soccer games, because I would sit for hours editing the squads, badges, shirts, etc, etc. Now though the very thought of doing that sounds stupid, so thankfully it's something I've been able to overcome.

I think sooner or later video games may be a thing of the past for me though, because I just don't get the buzz I used to.


----------



## Xanatos32 (Dec 28, 2012)

I rarely admit to anyone in the public my obsession with games. It all started back in 1986 with my NES. And you know, I still played soccer for the school. I still tried out for band. I bowl. I go running six or so miles.

Thing is, I spend too much time on my computer as it is. Take that away from me and it's like taking away my hands. I don't game as much as I did in graduate school, but I still watch youtube, hulu, browse, write in forums, RP, design web pages, and use editing software.

Mom says I spend too much time on it, but she's in the living room watching TV. Same for my dad and his wife. Everyone has some addiction.

My nephew spends 12 hours a day in the woods hunting bears, foxes, deer, and ducks. 

My roommate from college was an American version of an Otaku. Had his walls plastered with anime, action figures, and DVDs. He loves Japan so much I think if he had the money, he'd live there.

My other roommate is religious conservative with Calvinist beliefs. He is so strict with himself, but still amicable with others.

Another college buddy of mine has his J.S.D. and is obsessed with all things legal. He was that way 15 years ago. 

The odd thing that brought us all together in college was video games. Instead of chasing women, we'd be at Game Stop, Walmart or Best Buy pricing out games, checking reviews, and wondering about Nvidia's next GPU.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I've noticed there aren't many games I can get really hooked on.

WoW, Wc3, Dark Souls, Demon's Souls, Morrowind, Oblivion, and now recently GW2 are among the big bad boys.

But I usually feel pretty good when I'm hooked on one, I never seem to be bored


----------



## Xanatos32 (Dec 28, 2012)

Maybe it's the fact that I grew up shy, but I honestly do not have the concept of boredom. I can find fun almost anywhere or at least something to occupy my mind. I can sit there and think for hours in total silence.

I often lay in bed and I role play various scenarios out in my head if I had this ability, this amount of money, this girlfriend, etc. I know that living in fantasies is not how you are supposed to live, but it allows me to relax.

I don't need constant entertainment from a game, TV, or a book. I can just close my eyes.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Life is a video game duh.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Actually you ever seen a little kid play a video game it like crack to them. Wtf did are parents do this to us. Omgfr's.


----------



## chris7 (Jan 7, 2013)

Fun? Yes. Addicting? No. It's a great way to socialize I pretty much talk to my friends everyday on ventrilo. And we all game together. Some of the friends I game with I've known since kindergarden.


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

Yes, I believe it can be an addiction, and I probably am. Maybe not, but I definitely play them too much. You can become addicted to anything; adding a DSM entry for video game addiction seems silly.


----------



## mclericp (Jan 7, 2013)

i have a strong video game addiction. It hasnt affected my grades yet but i tend to play about 4h-5h on a weekday and weekends too. Still in the High Bs and A grades in school and sport is pretty good too but,

video game addiction creates procrastination in me. Everytime i have homework or needed to do something important, i tend to log onto my laptop, check facebook, talk on skype, then look at the time and say 'hey, i still have a lot of time. GAME TIME.'

ended up, i only have 1h or so to do all my stuff. In fact its effects are getting on me. I find it harder to cope with maths and visual arts, and history is also getting tougher to cope. I fear that one day, this videogame addiction will totally destroy my grades and social relationships but i dont know how to stop it. If only i can stop the addiction


----------



## groundphobia (Sep 20, 2012)

i quit video games... it was hard, it still is, but guess what, it was worth it, the **** is just unhealthy and will never let you open your mind to your true purpose.


----------



## Silene (Jan 11, 2013)

I was addicted to World of Warcraft XD I was extremely depressed at the time and ending up dropping out of college and just playing all day long. I don't play games as much or as obsessively as I used to. Thankfully I find it hard to really enjoy games when I only have a short period of time to play, like an hour a day. Mmorpgs especially can be quite time consuming.


----------



## AlwaysImagining (May 25, 2012)

It definitely can be an addiction. I played many as a kid but not to the point of it being a problem. Nowadays, it's pretty bad... I mostly play Grand Theft Auto (IV/TBOGT) on multiplayer, and it gets so addicting just blowing things up, competing with people, doing whatever the hell you want basically. I can spend all night into morning on there, which is obviously unhealthy. I'll be 21 in April, I don't have a job, don't know how to drive, and I know that I need to get a move on these things, but instead I'm stuck on my laptop or PS3 >_< I just can't stop telling myself things like "today might be my last day" so I just do what makes me happiest (well, with the only things I have right now) it's not like I can go out and have fun with people =/


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

When i play games i don't eat barely sleep and don't around at all.

Playing video games is like death.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

It so boring you might as well watch paint dry it would be as much fun.


----------



## Legendary Wings (Jan 18, 2013)

What video games do you guys play?


----------



## No Name (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes I do because I think I have been. MMORPGS can be terribly addicting. I burnt out though and never want to touch one again. I've never had the same problem with console games.


----------



## tywood (Apr 28, 2013)

*Same scenario*

Growing up, I was a shy individual and also had a video game problem. I am 19 years old now and ever since 8th grade I was addicted to MMO's (Massive Multiplayer online games). I was also able to have friends throughout high school of all different types of groups. I played Basketball and was one of the best players that played so I had my "jock" friends. I played video games in my spare time so I also had my "nerd" friends if you will. I do admit that my grades could have been better in high school but I was just living my life and video games were interfering. To this day I still love playing MMO's in college but I have learned to get my school work done before playing my game. I mean sure it limits me to studying hours but it keeps me out of trouble in college and also keeps me busy.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Trying to intentionally curb any addiction is very hard. I used to be terribly addicted to gaming, but over the last few months, I played less and less, because there was other stuff I wanted to do that slowly grew in priority for me, and my gaming addiction subsided. Never expcted it to happen, just came naturally, I suppose. I still enjoy gaming just as much, but if I have spare time to do stuff, gaming is of the least concern for me. I still procrastinate school stuff like nobody's business, but gaming is not among my active hobbies anymore.


----------



## RobAlister (Apr 4, 2010)

I _would_ be addicted to video games if they consistently came out with good ones. But there are only a handful of good titles spanning all of the major consoles.


----------



## GameOverMan (Mar 11, 2013)

You can be addicted, ,video games particularly the online ones can give you an artificial sense of accomplishment. And if you get no accomplishment in RL, its easy to get sucked in.


----------



## Andarras (Apr 29, 2013)

Video games are a second life so to speak. I think there's actually an online game called Second Life. Quite ironic!

Video games can definitely be an addiction. People who are not happy with their current life prefer to jump into another reality. And unlike books and movies they actually have some 'control' over this reality world which makes it more real for them.

It's an escape from reality. And usually hiding a bigger problem.


----------



## NeverKnowsBest (Apr 30, 2013)

I don't know much about video game addiction since I play videogames off and on, but when The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim came out I was addicted.


----------



## Beanstalk (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm on this forum time-to-time, so I hope it's ok to post this here. I have SA but also a strong gaming addiction.

I am posting on a different site more related to video/computer gaming addiction here

if anyone else is interested.


----------



## tooafraid (Nov 22, 2013)

I use to have a strong gaming addiction when I was in my teens, which then turned into a porn/internet addiction and then progressed to a gambling addiction and then ultimately the latter two. Now at 25 I'm hopeless and worthless wreck.


----------

